# big gray elm



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

:smile:






big elm my son felled,has a crotch on other end,20 ft.long from the looks of the butt should have some funky wood inside


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Somebody's going to have some beautiful lumber.....I'd try a few cookies and wrap in kraft paper to slow dry.

Keep us posted...with pics.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing. A few 3" thick cookies. Nice for coffee tables.

The shape has that cyprus look, but the coloring will be stunning.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Feb 13, 2013)

That is seriously nice looking wood. :thumbsup:


----------



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks guys,i was thinking about the cookies,and i also thought about cutting a 3 or 4 ft. chunk off the butt end,that would make like a table would take a long time to dry though, this log also has a bunch of small burl looking spots up the sides of it with big hair looking things growing out of them,most of them the size of a softball,but one is around 18 inches round about 6 inches thick


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

cw log&veneer said:


> this log also has a bunch of small burl looking spots up the sides of it with big hair looking things growing out of them,most of them the size of a softball,but one is around 18 inches round about 6 inches thick


Those hairs are miniature branches and each one represents a birds eye. Those burls are the best, IMO.


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

Is "grey elm" a local name or is that a species of elm I've never heard of before? Gary


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

HomeBody said:


> Is "grey elm" a local name or is that a species of elm I've never heard of before? Gary


Looks like what I grew up knowing as slippery elm. It often has that growth pattern at the roots. They sure draw your attention in the woods. They don't look like anything else. Never cut one so no clue what it looks like for lumber.


----------



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

qbilder said:


> Looks like what I grew up knowing as slippery elm. It often has that growth pattern at the roots. They sure draw your attention in the woods. They don't look like anything else. Never cut one so no clue what it looks like for lumber.


gray is a local term,we either call elms here in wva red or gray elm


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Where at in WV? I grew up in south eastern Ohio. Point Pleasant and Huntington are about the same distance from where I'm from, roughly 30 minutes. I worked in Ripley for some time with an actuator & valve maintenance contractor. We'd work on the power plants on the river. 

If that's anywhere near your area, those elms are somewhat rare. I see a few here & there but not often. Almost always covered with moss, which is why I think the old timers call it slippery. It's red elm as far as I know. Hadn't heard of gray elm before you mentioned it.


----------



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

qbilder said:


> Where at in WV? I grew up in south eastern Ohio. Point Pleasant and Huntington are about the same distance from where I'm from, roughly 30 minutes. I worked in Ripley for some time with an actuator & valve maintenance contractor. We'd work on the power plants on the river.
> 
> If that's anywhere near your area, those elms are somewhat rare. I see a few here & there but not often. Almost always covered with moss, which is why I think the old timers call it slippery. It's red elm as far as I know. Hadn't heard of gray elm before you mentioned it.


 i am 60 miles north east of ripley,my log yard is on rt.50 east 26 miles from parkersburg. it is not red elm i think the proper name is american elm,not sure though,i have about 3000 ft of red elm logs also. red elm was killed off about 20 years ago by a disease called dutch elm disease,the only good that came out of that is that it is a good place to find morel mushrooms ,but along the ohio river there are still good stands of red elm.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

cw log&veneer said:


> i am 60 miles north east of ripley,my log yard is on rt.50 east 26 miles from parkersburg. it is not red elm i think the proper name is american elm,not sure though,i have about 3000 ft of red elm logs also. red elm was killed off about 20 years ago by a disease called dutch elm disease,the only good that came out of that is that it is a good place to find morel mushrooms ,but along the ohio river there are still good stands of red elm.


Yeah there are a few left, not many. Lots of other elms, though. My favorite is "piss elm" that grows next to streams. It's a vibrant red when first cut but I cannot figure out how to keep it red.

The tree you cut is familiar to me. I see them sometimes in the woods. Not common but they're around. Still classified as red elm but obviously not the same species as the giant red elms we know of. I'm not sure exactly what it is, can't find any info on them. I'll talk to a forester buddy of mine next time i'm up north there this summer. He will know what it is. I was asking around a few years ago about these trees & an old man told me they are sarvice berries, AKA service berries. Usually a much smaller tree but sometimes get big like that. I walked him right to it & he identified it without a hitch. I never thought of it & forgot it until now that you posted pics of it. I have no clue if that's what it is but it is possible I guess. One thing for sure, they don't look like anything else in the woods.


----------

